# Differentiating between Rams



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey guys

So I recently purchased a few Rams. When I bought them, I didnt realise that the tank had both Bolivian Rams and German Blue Rams. 

I didnt ask for a specific breed when I bought it, so I dont know what Rams they are. I called back but the store was not that helpful with the differentiation of the two.

(cam is broken right now so I cant show u any pics.)

The rams are between 1/2 inch to 1 inch. Anyone out there know how to differentiate Juvi versions of the two Rams?

thanks for the help


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

One word: *Google*.

http://www.cichlidae.com/tank.php?id=368

http://cichlidae.info/article.php?id=31


----------



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

Ya, I have looked through those sites before too, but the prob is that they only talk about and have pics for the adult versions of the rams. from my research, the Juvi versions look very similar....

I was just wondering if anyone knows any tricks of differentiation of the juvis...cus the adult versions of the two are easy to differentiate.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

There are Mikrogeophagus altispinosus (_Bolivian ram_) juveniles on this page: http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z3/edburress/altispinosa/?start=60

There are Mikrogeophagus ramirezi (_German Blue Ram_) juveniles on this page:
http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/breeding/Gallade_Max_Breeding_Microgeo_ramirezi.html

Tabatha

p.s., I found these photos in 3 seconds using Google.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh they do seem to be quite different....  That should be easy for an ID


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> There are Mikrogeophagus altispinosus (_Bolivian ram_) juveniles on this page: http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z3/edburress/altispinosa/?start=60
> 
> There are Mikrogeophagus ramirezi (_German Blue Ram_) juveniles on this page:
> http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/breeding/Gallade_Max_Breeding_Microgeo_ramirezi.html
> ...




I second your feelings here.

but yep









Ram









Blue Ram









Boliviam Ram









Dodge Ram

Only the Bolivian and Blue can be kept in an aquarium. the other two need atleast a small pond.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL yes... but what about when they are in thier juvi state?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

As soon as its got a HEMI in it, it needs atleast 200G tank


----------

